# Why Are You So Hot?



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Tell me, everyone.

What makes you soooooo special? 


Me, you ask? Why, because I _am_.




Boost your ego and tell me and yourself why you're hot potatoes.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

To quote the women I've gotten to know over the years. "You're just awesome."


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

You remind me of everyone, paling in awesomeness compared to me.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> You remind me of everyone, paling in awesomeness compared to me.


I just got served! :shocked:


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Trope said:


> To quote the women I've gotten to know over the years. "You're just awesome."


Sounds about right. ;d


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm an ISTP, enough said


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm a ENTP ... just like Criss Angel (As typed by 16types, ENTP.org, and Socionixs) ... Enough said.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm hot because I am not who I appear to be.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ask your mom why she thinks I'm hot.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: jkjk


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm hot because I stay fit.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm hot because I am not my body.


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

snail said:


> I'm hot because I am not my body.


That's a damn good one.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sooooo hot because my milkshake brings all the female persons of a similar age range to the yard, and they're like It's better than yours, damn right it's better than yours. I can teach you, but I have to charge.

Beleive it


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I'm sooooo hot because my milkshake brings all the female persons of a similar age range to the yard, and they're like It's better than yours, damn right it's better than yours. I can teach you, but I have to charge.
> 
> Beleive it


I see what you did there... >.<


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> I'm an ISTP, enough said


lol Oh my thoughts exactly. :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Even personalitypage.com says that I'm hot. If you look in the ISTP section it actually says "They're very sensual and earthy people. They usually a good deal of sex appeal and attractive sensuality."


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Even personalitypage.com says that I'm hot. If you look in the ISTP section it actually says "They're very sensual and earthy people. They usually a good deal of sex appeal and attractive sensuality."


Now that has me thinking what's the most attractive type :crazy:

I declare it's ISTPs. I have spoken.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

well, I don't need a website to tell me that I'm dead sexy, I already knew that


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> well, I don't need a website to tell me that I'm dead sexy, I already knew that


_Smoooooooooth_. :crazy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah ... but you're not charming. Unlike like your ESTP brothers and sisters.

ENTps are charming. :laughing:


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Yeah ... but you're not charming. Unlike like your ESTP brothers and sisters.
> 
> ENTps are charming. :laughing:


Foiled again! :shocked:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

ArenaHomme said:


> Foiled again! :shocked:


That's okay. I like ISTPs more then ESTPs.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> That's okay. I like ISTPs more then ESTPs.


There, you just made up for what you said earlier about ISTPs, now I won't have to hurt you.:tongue:


----------



## livanay (Nov 17, 2008)

ArenaHomme said:


> Tell me, everyone.
> 
> What makes you soooooo special?


Self-awareness.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> I'm hot because I stay fit.


How do you stay fit?


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

Ikari T said:


> How do you stay fit?


Burning more calories than you consume usually does the trick.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm hot because my pet kicks ass.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> I'm hot because my pet kicks ass.


My pet can kick your pet's ass.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

My pet kicks both your pets asses


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> My pet kicks both your pets asses


If only someone was within your pet's level range. That must really suck for you. I mean, what's the point if you can't do anything with it?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

What is the range exactly trope?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Trope said:


> If only someone was within your pet's level range. That must really suck for you. I mean, what's the point if you can't do anything with it?


I'm hot because my pet is only level two and has already won more battles then everyone on the forum.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> What is the range exactly trope?


That's more of a question for Lance. All I know about the system is what I've picked up by trial and error.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Then when I get the gold, I will challenge you to a dual my good sir.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Suit yourself. Just keep in mind that it probably won't work since Astra's 18 and Rorshach is 47.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm hot because I workout a lot at my room. All the exercises and routines made me all hot and bothered.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

HT is hot because he plays DDR :shocked:


----------



## ArenaHomme (Nov 15, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> I'm hot because my pet is only level two and has already won more battles then everyone on the forum.


Oh Lucifer and I will see about that one day....


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

as soon as I figure out the whole battle thing, then I might just have to do something about that


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

ArenaHomme said:


> Oh Lucifer and I will see about that one day....


I'm hot because arena and lucifer are hot for me. 












(LOL)


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm hot because my Mama gave me a good 23, because I hold the door open for ladies, and because I look awesome in black.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> I'm hot because my Mama gave me a good 23, because I hold the door open for ladies, and because I look awesome in black.


But do you pull out the chairs?


----------



## caglass (Feb 17, 2009)

I am hot, in addition to being an ISTP and a bad ass, because I am.


----------



## brittneyblr (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm hot because I'm a Scorpio and an INFJ which means i will rock your world and then be able to council you back to sanity after i have blown your mind.:tongue:


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm hot because....I am?


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Because it was 82 degrees farenheit here today. 

Come back, winter. :angry:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

fn0rd said:


> Because it was 82 degrees farenheit here today.
> 
> Come back, winter. :angry:


no, it's not a heat wave, it's cuz i came to town. :wink:
cuz baby got back :tongue:
hahhaha i just couldn't resist..
and neither could yo momma


----------



## Sissy (Apr 1, 2010)

Dr. Metallic said:


> I'm hot because my Mama gave me a good 23,* because I hold the door open for ladies*, and because I look awesome in black.


love that!

i'm hot because i have beautiful eyes, a tiny waist, nice boobs and a great butt
ha!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I knew a girl once


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Well... According to most of my ex's, my guy friends, and my boyfriend... It's because I have a bangin' ass. :crazy: Thanks to all the years of softball. :wink:


----------



## TeeJay (Mar 14, 2010)

Let's see... I am tall, slender, witty, smart, courteous, patient, affectionate, emotionally intense but altogether with a positive, cheerful and friendly attitude. And I like having fun and tease people :tongue: .


----------



## baent (Nov 18, 2009)

Quiet confidence (it's all in the body language).
Sense of humor.
Dashing good looks.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm hot because I divided by zero.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Ben said:


> I'm hot because I divided by zero.


This person has the right answer.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm hot because I'm confident, spontaneous, creative, and interesting. Also, my red hair gives me something different and exotic.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm hot because the AC in here got turned down and I'm wearing a sweatshirt. Ffff!


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so hot that I'm...spontaneous combusting right now! AHHHHH!


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> no, it's not a heat wave, it's cuz i came to town. :wink:
> cuz baby got back :tongue:
> hahhaha i just couldn't resist..
> and neither could yo momma


You are apparently still in my town, because it's still hot as SHIT. :angry:

You can stay, but make the heat go away, plzkthxu.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

pfft. fuck hot. i got so much ice, that its freezin in here. BURR!!


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Is it really awful that your statement made me think of Bring It On when they do that cheer that goes 

BRR. It's cold in here! There must be some Torros in the atmosphere!

*facepalm*


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Lady K said:


> Is it really awful that your statement made me think of Bring It On when they do that cheer that goes
> 
> BRR. It's cold in here! There must be some Torros in the atmosphere!
> 
> *facepalm*


seeing as you are wayyy off base as to where i got the word and its correct spelling, then yes, yes it is awful.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm hot because of all you people; I couldn't do it without the support of all my fans it's all thanks to you. I'd like to thank my parents for always believing in me and my friends for their awesome support. Also: my producer, my director, uhhh my 5th grade teacher...


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

Im hot because i was born this way, and its out of my hand no matter how much i try to look normal i turn to look even hotter than normal


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

THIS is why I'm hot ^_^


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not, I just manipulated you into thinking that I was. Or did I...? *winks slyly*


----------

